

Asterix: Latin Jokes Explained - Mz
http://www.andrewgirardin.com/asterix-latin-jokes-explained.html

======
rtpg
Translation is probably one of the harder jobs out there. That and some humor
doesn't really cross cultures, even without language barriers.

------
agravier
I'm impressed: it reveals how talented the French-English translator of
Astérix is.

------
Mz
More geekery. I tripped across it recently while trying to update a site I
own.

